# Flathead catfish rod ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Short stand-up style rods or standard for big flathead set up ?

I use to bluewater fish a lot and we always liked short stand up style rods but I don't think I have ever seen anybody say they used them for big fresh water fish. 

What rod and reel would you buy if you wanted a shark fishing/flathead set up combo?
I fish from a Gheenoe mostly.
Thanks Mike


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Get you some of these. My buddy turned me on to them and they are by far the best flathead rods I have ever used. American Spirit Night sticks Medium/heavy 7.6" $50
http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/
For reels you cant beat the Abu Garcia ic3 7000


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tough to beat an ugly stick 7' heavy action.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have some ugly sticks that I have retired to channel cat rods. They are good rods but dont have the ass to stop a big flathead 50+lbs. We have had 3 ugly stick snapped before they could be removed from the rod holder and spooled 3 times on Escambia river using them. With only a differance in price of about $20 the Night stick is worth the extra cash. If you flathead fish enough with rod n reels its just a matter of time before you hook one thats going to tear your cheap tackle up. Break your rod, bend your hook, snap your line, dump your reel and more, I have had all these things happen before we got rid of the crap tackle. Here are the two rods side by side..


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks I'll look at those rods.
Mike


----------

